# 100 things I dont miss about you.



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Hi All,
Found this in my old documents folder and thought it might be a good thing to share. I wrote it as part of the mourning process. Maybe it will help remind some folks why they are considering divorce.

SJ


Some of the things I don’t miss about you…

1.	I don’t miss being slapped, kicked or having alcohol thrown in my face.
2.	I don’t miss you yelling at me and berating me.
3.	I don’t miss you teasing me about my ADD and not believing I have it.
4.	I don’t miss you not respecting that I have a tough time being organized.
5.	I don’t miss your spending sprees without telling me.
6.	I don’t miss having no say in plans.
7.	I don’t miss how you faun over your mother.
8.	I don’t miss financing her trips with my money and no say in it.
9.	I don’t miss your snarky comments.
10.	I don’t miss not making love for months at a time.
11.	I don’t miss going to bed without you because you were staying up til all hours gaming.
12.	I don’t miss falling asleep to the sound of your clicking keyboard knowing I wouldn’t see you until the morning.
13.	I don’t miss you having to work weekends while I was with the kids.
14.	I don’t miss your having to work late.
15.	I don’t miss you working weekends.
16.	I don’t miss you hiding windows when I came over to your desk.
17.	I don’t miss how everything had to be your way.
18.	I don’t miss being turned down for love 90% of the time.
19.	I don’t miss being less important than work, your mother or just anything.
20.	I don’t miss how you piled stuff in my office like it was a junk heap.
21.	I don’t miss how you never said thank you for me doing anything.
22.	I don’t miss having to constantly ask for feedback to get the food right.
23.	I don’t miss how you considered my hobbies to be juvenile.
24.	I don’t miss your steadfast refusal to allow me a motorcycle.
25.	I don’t miss the secrecy about your phone.
26.	I don’t miss your mother….at all.
27.	I don’t miss you rolling your eyes when I say I can’t pick up the kids.
28.	I don’t miss your “guilty” Chinese food…a “thank for cooking” would have taken care of that.
29.	I don’t miss having shoes thrown at me.
30.	I don’t miss you waving knives in my face.
31.	I don’t miss that you hooked up with someone else at CON …twice.
32.	I don’t miss that were unfaithful.
33.	I don’t miss that you selfish.
34.	I don’t miss that you were self-centered.
35.	I don’t miss that there was NEVER any room for my needs.
36.	I don’t miss how you used to attack me if I brought up one of my needs.
37.	I don’t miss how cruel you could be.
38.	I don’t miss the ridiculous color shades you died your hair.
39.	I don’t miss your fat comments.
40.	I don’t miss your betrayal.
41.	I don’t miss that you knew you were leaving me for a YEAR before you told me.
42.	I don’t miss that you would buy lunch out while I took leftovers to work.
43.	I don’t miss that you could buy clothes any time you wanted because it was “your money”.
44.	I don’t miss paying the yearly taxes out of my personal account.
45.	I don’t miss that you spent more on coffee in a week than I did in four months.
46.	I don’t miss the bald “jokes”.
47.	I don’t miss doing all the shopping “because I do all the cooking.”
48.	I don’t miss you refusing to do dishes when I cooked.
49.	I don’t miss you choosing your mother over me EVERY time.
50.	I don’t miss you buying cars without asking.
51.	I don’t miss you buying kitchens without asking.
52.	I don’t miss you laughing at me because I forgot something important.
53.	I don’t miss you forgetting my birthday.
54.	I don’t miss bring you dinner at the computer desk.
55.	I don’t miss your cooking…really. I don’t.
56.	I don’t miss your “moods”.
57.	I don’t miss the “one comment” nights that meant no romance.
58.	I don’t miss you crying to manipulate me.
59.	I don’t miss the silent treatment.
60.	I don’t miss the claim “you always apologized first”.
61.	I don’t miss the surprises when coming back from shopping.
62.	I don’t miss being backed into a corner over the phone when pet shopping…without my input.
63.	I don’t miss being manipulated into getting another dog so soon after Piggy died.
64.	I don’t miss fabric softener. You knew I hated it and used it anyway.
65.	I don’t miss your awful choices in perfume and how much you wore.
66.	I don’t miss the amount of jewelry you wear.
67.	I don’t miss your smoking.
68.	I don’t miss how you would just fling your butts anywhere.
69.	I don’t miss buying lingerie to see it used once.
70.	I don’t miss getting you gifts and you criticizing them.
71.	I don’t miss you not trying to understand plans.
72.	I don’t miss that huge couch.
73.	I don’t miss being a moneylender to your mother.
74.	I don’t miss how you simply threw money at things.
75.	I don’t miss how you “gave up on us and didn’t tell me”
76.	I don’t miss you withholding love.
77.	I don’t miss the things you said when you announced.
78.	I don’t miss being told I was repulsive.
79.	I don’t miss getting kicked out of bed, injuring my back.
80.	I don’t miss you laughing about it.
81.	I don’t miss you telling yourself you didn’t do it.
82.	I don’t miss your minimization.
83.	I don’t miss your alcoholic rages.
84.	I don’t miss my kids waking up crying because you are telling me to get out.
85.	I don’t miss you dialing 911 to get a rise out of me.
86.	I don’t miss you blaming me for your laundry mistakes.
87.	I don’t miss the person you claim to be.
88.	I don’t miss your superior attitude.
89.	I don’t miss your interfering with my friends.
90.	I don’t miss you sabotaging my therapy with Louise.
91.	I don’t miss that slept with some three weeks after you left the house.
92.	I don’t miss that you spied on me and Facebook stalked me.
93.	I don’t miss your secretive attitude towards our finances.
94.	I don’t miss the way you sleep hogging covers and the bed.
95.	I don’t miss you passing out on the couch.
96.	I don’t miss begging for intimacy.
97.	I don’t miss apologizing for things you imagined I did.
98.	I don’t miss you blaming me for the marriage going south when you left, filed and sad you were glad.
99.	I don’t miss your rationalizations for all the good things end the marriage will bring to our family.

But mostly…
100.	I don’t miss you who you have become.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

That was painful. I'm wondering if 100 is a good number. Was this suggested by someone?

MN


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Nah. I got into a rythym and just decided to make it an even 100.
It lived on my refridgerator (sp?) for a while. 

I used to look at it when I was feeling "nostalgic".


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice list. 

Except for the physical attacks, mine would be very similar.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Really helps to maintain accurate perspective, huh?

I sometimes resort to a similar strategy when I find myself entertaining nostalgic "good" thoughts about my ex. Snaps me out of my stupor fairly quickly. 

I guess we all are cognizant of what our exes could have become had they exercised their free will more wisely. What a waste.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

commonsenseisn't said:


> Really helps to maintain accurate perspective, huh?
> 
> I sometimes resort to a similar strategy when I find myself entertaining nostalgic "good" thoughts about my ex. Snaps me out of my stupor fairly quickly.
> 
> I guess we all are cognizant of what our exes could have become had they exercised their free will more wisely. What a waste.


I have always said she could have saved 75% of her energy if she just addressed the problems with me. 

Sometimes I think people are too quick to throw away things that could be great with a little spit and polish.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow. What a sad, yet awesome, list! This would be something very therapeutic for people either going through divorce, or newly divorced...what a great way to gain perspective!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Wow. What a sad, yet awesome, list! This would be something very therapeutic for people either going through divorce, or newly divorced...what a great way to gain perspective!


Thanks
I used to use it in therapy with kids. Works really well. I figured I might as well try it. 

Needless to say I was very surprised to get to 100 and still have things I could have said.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Hell of a post. I'd add mine, but don't want her to see that I'm posting on here.


----------

